# If you hide a working cell in your car and its stolen the cops can track the car.



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

So my brother works at T-mobile and insists that if you have a old cell phone and you copy down the IMEI number off of the back of it, the cell can be triangulated and tracked. You call the cops and give them the # and they do their cop thing. 
I have since wired a $10 12v charger into the power in the rear of the car and hidden a old Nokia I had laying around behind a body panel. Its always on and always charging. 
Just figured I would share this since everyones **** is getting stolen lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My Full thread here. http://www.audizine.com/forum/...07196


----------



## DANVW15 (Mar 29, 2003)

so the phone does not have to be on activated service?
kinda like a ghetto lowjack! i like ...
have you heard of any cases where this was actually used and worked?




_Modified by DANVW15 at 12:04 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

I havent heard of it at all before but it makes sense to me. As long as the cell can get reception without the SIM card you're golden.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

definatly interesting. i have a ton of old phones....


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

that sweet, i want to look into that


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

how can you tell which number is the imei


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Somewhere on the phone under the battery there will be a few different numbers, One of them will be the (International manufactures Electronics Identification) IMEI: xxxxxxxxxxxx number, some canadian Cell phones will say (Electronic Servie Number) ESN: xxxxxxxxxxxx. Im 99% sure they are 12 digits long. 


_Modified by Euro Skank at 1:21 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

This is pretty cool. I have an old phone thats sitting in a drawer, might as well sit in my POS, haha. My phone has an ESN number listed and its 11 digits. I'll probably copy down all of them to be safe.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: If you hide a working cell in your car and its stolen the cops can track the car. (Euro Skank)*

as long as the battery lasts, yeah, unless it is hardwired and always "on"


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I have a tough time believing that TMobile will look into, or give out a mobiles location information without a court order. Also, for this to even work, the mobile would need to have an active SIM in it


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *from the linked thread* »_lol All you would have to do is give the IMEI number to the cops when they came to take the report for the stolen vehicle, they call the night judge who grants the Subpoena to be faxed to Cingular who calls the cops with a location.
If the car is stolen at night you could have it traced by lunch time the next day.

that is far from how it works at AT&T


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

If you take the SIM card out of your cell it still has service to the closest tower, It still allows you to call 911 and allows all emergency calls out so yes, it still has reception. 
The link at the top of the pages goes to the thread on audizine and it says that the trace must be court ordered. It would be a viloation of the service agreement for any cell carrier to give out any info on an account without the subpoena from a judge but they will do it.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_If you take the SIM card out of your cell it still has service to the closest tower, It still allows you to call 911 and allows all emergency calls out so yes, it still has reception. 

and just how do you figure this will let "the cops track the car"? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_
The link at the top of the pages goes to the thread on audizine and it says that the trace must be court ordered. It would be a viloation of the service agreement for any cell carrier to give out any info on an account without the subpoena from a judge but they will do it. 

and what are they tracing? A phone with no SIM that will not create a valid registration on the network? I think someone is missing a big chunk of what is involved in order to do what you think you can do


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (16v)*

Or if you have a vehicle you actually want protected... pay the money and buy the right product.... 
you could try :
http://gps-snitch.com/
http://www.brickhousesecurity.....html
http://vehicle-tracking-usa.co...t.asp
They range in price from about $200-$500


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (16v)*

Are you serious? Do you know what radio tower triangulation is? 
Im not even wasting my time, My brother who works at T-mobile told me he has done this before. Why don't you call them and ask instead of talking from no experience. Im just going by what someone who has done it before has told me. Geez


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_Are you serious? Do you know what radio tower triangulation is? 
Im not even wasting my time, My brother who works at T-mobile told me he has done this before. Why don't you call them and ask instead of talking from no experience. Im just going by what someone who has done it before has told me. Geez









I'm very serious. Radio tower triangulation makes zero sense when you're talking about a handset that doesn't have a SIM in it and can't register on the network for service! Maybe back in the day of TDMA this was viable, but not now (and TMo didn't offer TDMA services to my knowledge). For location services, the mobile must originate a call, which it can't in the state you're recommending
I'm an RF engineer for AT&T and deal directly with how the mobiles interact with the GSM and UMTS networks. What you're telling people as such a "great idea" is misinformation and a waste.











_Modified by 16v at 4:46 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

i don't see how this would work assuming the phone is off...


----------

